# Wing Archery?



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

wing chaparral

60" draw wt to 70lbs fistmele is 8-9" black fiberglass,handle riser black bowflex & african bubinga with white maple lamination,cap is black ebony&white pearl.


----------



## a2jarvis (Apr 13, 2009)

that sounds about right. is this a bow that i should hunt with or hang on my wall and admire?


----------

